# DSL-Splitter notwendig ohne Telefon?



## Gouvi (7. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

durch ein Missgeschick und schlechte Kabelverlegung ist jemand in unserer Wohnung über das Kabel zwischen DSL-Splitter und Router (Speedport W723v -typ B) gestolpert. Seitdem zeigt der Router an , dass kein DSL verfügbar ist. Es gibt zwar keine sichtbaren Schäden an Kabel oder Anschluss oder Splitter aber dennoch geht es nicht auch nach zig versuchen und Routerneustarts. Nun will ich gerne Kabel besorgen, falls dort ein Defekt vorliegt. 
Meine Frage nun:

Wir nutzen kein Telefon sondern nur Internet. Auch kein VoIP.  Benötigen wir in dem Fall überhaupt einen Splitter? Kann ich dann nicht ein Kabel besorgeb das direkt aus der TAE Buchse in den router geht? Oder mus dazu zuvor der Anschluss anders geschaltet werden? Und falls es so geht, wie ist das Kabel benannt? TAE auf Cat45?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten schon einmal


----------



## keinnick (7. Januar 2018)

Ja, das sollte gehen. Telekom | Mobilfunk, LTE, Festnetz und DSL Angebote


----------



## tobse2056 (7. Januar 2018)

Nutzt ihr das Telefon nicht oder ist überhaupt kein Telefon geschaltet?

Wenn von euren Anbieter ein Analoges  oder ISDN Signal geschaltet ist, dann brauchst weiterhin ein Spiltter.
Bei einen reinen DSL Anschluss oder DSL+ VOIP brauchst du keinen Spiltter mehr.


----------



## Gouvi (7. Januar 2018)

Ok Danke, dann muss ich mal im Vertrag/Anschlussinfo nachschauen. Ist Internet in einer WG. Habe selbst nicht den Vertrag abgeschlossen. Weiß nur dass wir in jedem Fall das Telefon nicht brauchen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Januar 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr das Telefon nicht oder ist überhaupt kein Telefon geschaltet?
> 
> Wenn von euren Anbieter ein Analoges  oder ISDN Signal geschaltet ist, dann brauchst weiterhin ein Spiltter.
> Bei einen reinen DSL Anschluss oder DSL+ VOIP brauchst du keinen Spiltter mehr.



das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären


----------



## tobse2056 (7. Januar 2018)

Der Splitter  splittet die ankommen Frequenzen auf,   der bereich von 0-120 kHz ist für Telefon , oberhalb von 138kHz ist für DSL.
Wenn kein Splitter eingesetzt wird und  es Kommt ein Anruf über das Analoge oder ISDN Netz, geht das alles weiter bis zum  DSL Modem was zu Probleme führen kann.


----------



## Gouvi (8. Januar 2018)

Ja, Nur wir nutzen gar kein Telefon, weder analog noch VoIP oder dergleichen. Nur reines Internet.


----------



## Matusalem (8. Januar 2018)

Folgend eine rein theoretische Betrachtung:

* Ein DSL Modem (z.B. Modem-Router Kombination "Speedport")  filtert das, je nach Variante, passende Frequenzband heraus. Hier sollte es unerheblich sein ob ein Splitter davorgeschaltet ist oder nicht. Braucht man das Telefon nicht, dann sollte man sich von der TAE Dose direkt zum Modem verbinden können.
* Ein Splitter dämpft das ankommende Signal ein wenig. Hatte man vorher Geschwindigkeitseinbußen zum theoretischen Maximum einer DSL Variante, dann können ohne durchaus ein paar bit/s mehr drin sein.
* Ein Splitter filtert das für Telefonie benötigte Frequenzband. Damit auch alle potentiellen Störungen, welche auf diesem Frequenzband empfangen werden. Je nach Güte des Filters im DSL Modem und dem HW Design, könnten sich Störungen im niederfrequenten Frequenzband (für Telefonie) dann im DSL Modem bemerkbar machen.

=> Wie bei vielen Dingen des Lebens gilt es sich zu entscheiden. Liegst Du bei der max. "bis zu" Datenrate noch nicht am Anschlag, dann würde ich es ohne Splitter versuchen. Sonst aus reiner Risikoabwägung den Splitter belassen.


----------



## Dooma (8. Januar 2018)

Du wirst den Splitter so lange brauchen wie dein Anschluss noch nicht auf die neue VOIP Technik umgestellt wurde. (Dann wird das Telefon an den Router angeschlossen, insofern du eines hättest.)
Es ist belanglos ob du ein Telefon benutzen willst oder nicht, die 2 verschiedenen Signale müssen getrennt werden, sonst fängt weder das eine, noch das andere Gerät mit dem gemischten Datenstrom etwas an.


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Januar 2018)

ich merke schon...geballte Kompetenz 

Fangfrage: Was ist denn bei nem IP-Anschluss bei dem der alte Telefonie-Port als Prüfport dient?


----------



## JoinRise (8. Januar 2018)

Was willst du den Fangen ?


----------

